# Aquarium Safe Crystals?



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey all, well I'm usually a betta fish section poster, but I figured I'd get more responses here so here goes:

I want to have a kind of "crystal garden" theme for my newest 5 gal betta tank. After thorough research I've found out that the only thing I'd really trust is crystalline quartz since it's composed of only silica and oxygen. However, there are several varieties of color that come from impurities in the crystal which results in rose quartz, smokey quartz, and several others. I know amethyst is out because it contains calcium and magnesium (I'm pretty sure that was what it was) which could leach into the water, but nothing I've read has said anything negative about the other types. Being the worrier that I am, I only want something that is 100% safe so I'd like to know if anyone knows if these varieties are safe for aquariums. If no one knows I'll just go with plain quartz to be on the safe side.

Oh, and if anyone knows of other crystals that are aquarium safe feel free to add. I found sites with whole lists, but some of the info conflicted so I didn't trust them.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

not to undermine the importance of your betta or anything but im pretty sure those guys can live in pretty much any freshwater with w/e chemistry. i would just do some research on google and then go to like walmart or some home store and see if they have them there itll save you a few bucks. i mean when "aquarium" is put on anything it automaticly skyrockets the price. all in all google then buy, your betta should be fine with pretty much any "crystals" in there. i know i have seen acrylic gem type things at biglots before and those for sure would be safe as they make aquariums out of the same exact stuff. you could probobly get some diffrent colors for that tot. hope this helps Money


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

What I'm really worried about is that it may leach something toxic. I once put some pottery in a tank thinking it was ok and it ended up really affecting my fish until I finally figured it out. It was a slow process though, so now I'm VERY cautious about whatever I put in my tanks.

Oh yeah, don't you love how they can sell something like silicone sealant in a teeny tiny bottle for $5 more than you'd get a huge container of it at Home Depot!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

i mena if your really concernd about the acrylic crystals leeching something i would soak them in a small container of water and test it when you first put it in the a week from then test it again. if the ph changes then they are leaking.


----------



## buzz4520 (May 22, 2009)

kim, imo your problem before was most likely something in the paint/sealer that was on the pottery, it wasn't desinged to be submerged in water and started to break down and leach out.


----------

